# Less Chemical/Water Wheel Cleaning



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

ONR to clean the wheels, with Carpro Gel (or paste as they call it now) to target the stubborn bits.

Follow with ONR to remove the Carpro.

Or would investing in a steamer be a better solution than ONR, but still keep the Carpro and follow with ONR to remove the Carpro?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use ONR all the time but on the wheels I like to get a nice soapy shampoo and my brushes and give them a nice scrub and rinse. After they look clean I use a product such as BH Auto wheels then finish with a wheel sealant. 
ONR is okay as a maintenance wash in between but I still use a QD to make them shine a bit.

Harry


----------

